# Waltz No. 2 in C# Minor



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Wrote this one a few months ago actually, just got around to posting it. If you all would like sheet music I'll go ahead and put the music on mediafire or something and post a link to it.

Anyway, here it is. I apologize for the dry interpretation. The Primary section has about the right amount of pedal, but the middle section is supposed to have a lush amount of pedal, which, as you can hear, it does not. Please, don't judge the piece based on the fact that finale can't make good renderings. I would, however, be interested in hearing your opinions on the actual composition itself, specifically with regard to harmony, melody, and structure.

Waltz No. 2 in C# Minor

If you'd like to hear the first of the two waltzes, there's another post somewhere around here with a link to that. Many thanks in advance!

Cheers,
mjttomb


----------



## SatiesFaction (Apr 12, 2010)

Although the dynamic range seems odd, that composition is very good, and no less pretty than some of Chopin's waltzes. I'm surprised you do not mention him, to me this sounds like an obvious continuation of his work.

If you're unhappy with the rendering and willing to share your MIDI file, I'd be glad to give it a try with my tools (Reaper+Garritan Steinway). With a little extra work, it's bound to sound better than Finale.


----------



## skrjablin (May 8, 2010)

This was great!

I was inspired to write my own waltz in C sharp minor today! Here it is:




A trio section is missing, maybe you could compose it?


----------



## samsibar (May 12, 2010)

I like it a alot. 

The dynamics in this rendition are very interesting - makes me keep listening. The middle section is too wild for my taste - starting from 2:24 it's all ok again

Can't say more. I'm not really fond of chopins works though I didn't introduce myself to most of them - especially his waltzes, yet. That's why I can't hear any connection between chopin and you, MJTTOMB, if there really is any.


----------

